# Flyline backing stories



## therealdrew (Feb 2, 2019)

The first time I saw my backing was on the Pere Marquette fishing for Kings. Before that my only experience fly fishing was for Northeast Ohio steelhead (read: lake run rainbows), and that was mostly pretty tame. I made it up to Baldwin a day before I had booked my guide so I spent the whole day fishing, and the only rods I brought were my 8wts I had previously only used for throwing streamers with sink tips for 5-10 lb bows. Almost right away I hooked up with what I could only imagine was 25-30 lb king and that tucked and ran like a bat out of hell. I had one of the cheaper Sage reels, so even with the drag turned all the way up there was no pressure on the fish and it made it almost 80 yards downstream until a rock or log broke my flyline about 10 feet from the leader. The next day the guide started pulling out beefy 10wts and it hit me like a semi truck that I don’t have a damn clue what I’m doing.


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

The first time I saw my backing was when I hooked a pretty big jack on an 8wt. It was my first fly outfit and I spent all my money on a second hand rod and $100 worth of fly line. There was no money left over for a reel so I grabbed a cheap battenkill big enough to hold the line and used left over gelspun from a friend as backing.

In hindsight the reel did it's job and held up to the abuse. An experienced angler would have been able to manage the situation. I ended up losing the fly line and the backing cut my fingers bad enough to require $250 worth of stitches at the walk-in doctors office down the street from my house.


----------



## Crazy Larry (Nov 8, 2017)

The first time I really saw backing was when I hooked into a false albacore from the beach. The fly line was gone in a blur and I got to inspect at least 100 yds of my backing. This was on an 8wt with a Galvan T8. I got 3 albies in 3 weekends running that Fall. I think I was pretty close to 1000 casts per fish. It’s an unforgettable fish to connect with...no hookset required.


----------



## mightyrime (Jul 18, 2016)

first time was actually on a big trout on a 5wt who got in the current and went down river. The most backing I have ever seen go out was on a very large yellowtail ( well i think that what is was i lost it...could have been a tuna as well). I had a 10wt loomis crosscurrent and a reel with probably 225lb 30lb dacron. The fish probably took about 3/4 of the backing before it finally broke off.


----------



## MatthewAbbott (Feb 25, 2017)

Ladyfish on a 5wt. We used to fish the lights on a railroad bridge crossing the ICW in Galveston for trout.
Wish it was something cool but it was a STUD ladyfish.


----------



## RaspberryPatch (Dec 17, 2016)

Steelhead is what has really took my backing. More than a decade ago, on a special March day when I was in the right spot and right time, I went 12 (landed) out of 26 hooked. Virtually all ran more than a 100m, some pushed 200m as they rode the river and rapid back to open water and i all could do was, just hang on and break the fly off.

The river bend was 250 to 300m, so this was my limit.

I stopped at noon that day, exhausted from running up and down the river, but happy and content in knowing Inhad one of those special days.qà

My daughter once caught a salmon that took her near to the same bend. The fish stopped just in-time before we had to break off. We then ran down, as the fished rest in its pool and spoiled back our backing and some fly line. The fish was still on and not moved as we recover. She did land it.

My last backing run was Tuesday, fishing for Bonefish in the Bahamas.

I do not believe I had a bonefish take more than 100m (probably less than 60m). My largest to date was 7lb (landed), wife has out gun me at 8. Both where hunted off the edges of Mangroves, and a 100+m run would be impossible to land.


----------



## LowTideFly (Apr 8, 2016)

I’ve had Bones here in Biscayne Bay peel off 60-80 yards of backing off a 9wt real quick!


----------



## fishnpreacher (Jul 28, 2018)

This, on an 8wt in moving water. First run was upstream, then turned and passed me headed downstream. 34inches of long lean muscle. Fun time!


----------



## hipshot (Sep 29, 2018)

I was throwing small flies to large specks tailing in St. Charles Bay with an old six weight and a 12# tippet. Had 110 Yards of gel spun backing. An idiot in an airboat blew out the cove, and I was waiting for some fish to reappear. After a while I saw a mud and figured it was the specks. Presented the fly, hooked up, and a huge red took me almost to the end of my backing, twice. The hook pulled out after several minutes. Fun stuff!


----------



## Stormy Monday (Mar 27, 2019)

First non-tarpon time I saw backing was a 34" bluefish in 4-6' of water next to a rip. A 20+ jack crevalle on a 9 took me pretty deep several times. A couple stripers have done it too.


----------



## timogleason (Jul 27, 2013)

JACKS. Enough said...


----------



## eightwt (May 11, 2017)

MatthewAbbott said:


> Wish it was something cool but it was a STUD ladyfish.[/QUO
> 
> Same here, has happened a number of times. Last year something not only showed me the backing, but also the end of the backing when it snapped the knot on the reel. Lol. Fortunately it was an old line that didn't owe me anything. Was on a 9. Attributable to operator error as the drag was probably a little too loose and happened so fast and old reflexes. Likely suspects were shark or large jack.


----------



## Jared D (Mar 17, 2018)

My first fish on fly as an adult was a 27 inch red. I nailed it on a long cast w a popper. It took me a bit into the backing and firmly set the hook in me for fly fishing.

When I was a kid I had a CHEAP Shakespeare flyrod (Walmart special) I used for bass and brim. My best friends dad took us out fishing for breaking fish in Jacksonville FL. We we wore out Jack's and Spanish on conventional tackle... then I took that Shakespeare rod and gave it a whirl on a fly that was Christmas ribbon just tied to a hook. I caught several nice Spanish on it before getting dumped by a jack.
None got to the backing however because I didn't know enough to have any backing on the reel. I had a few Spanish take me to the knot.... but the jack powered beyond the knot and cleaned me out of line.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

My first bull red. I had been targeting carp all summer practicing for first saltwater trip, sight casting, waterhauling etc. Got to Louisianna with my buddy and we went out. I caught the first red a cast to, a decent slot fish. Later in the day after a few more slot sized fish I hooked a nice bull and it ran and ran on the 8wt. Still my longest at 43", although I have probably caught heavier fish. After that I was hooked and here I am today constantly obsessing with getting back to the salt to chase reds, tarpon, snook and bones.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Which story, my 1st or the one that spooled me.


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

Backwater said:


> Which story, my 1st or the one that spooled me.


I’ve got time for both...


----------



## lemaymiami (Feb 9, 2007)

I spoke to a guy that worked in a fly shop a few years back who had the job of loading new backing on both new and used fly reels. He had the advantage of a machine to load and un-load backing so it wasn't hard. He was surprised how many big tarpon reels got the backing changed out when it wasn't needed at all (backing is synthetic, won't rot or deteriorate on the spool at all...). He could tell at a glance which reels had actually gone to war since the loop to loop connections between backing and fly line were just about welded together... Many looked like they'd never seen daylight from the day they were set up.....

Wonder how many big sticks just ride along on skiffs and are never used?


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

lemaymiami said:


> I spoke to a guy that worked in a fly shop a few years back who had the job of loading new backing on both new and used fly reels. He had the advantage of a machine to load and un-load backing so it wasn't hard. He was surprised how many big tarpon reels got the backing changed out when it wasn't needed at all (backing is synthetic, won't rot or deteriorate on the spool at all...). He could tell at a glance which reels had actually gone to war since the loop to loop connections between backing and fly line were just about welded together... Many looked like they'd never seen daylight from the day they were set up.....
> 
> Wonder how many big sticks just ride along on skiffs and are never used?


I’ve heard regardless of how much use your backing sees it’s good to switch it out every year or so because salt can get trapped in the spool and cause the spool to corrode. I received a couple older tibors secondhand and the inside of the spools had some pitting and was told the reason was because the backing was never changed.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

dbrady784 said:


> I’ve heard regardless of how much use your backing sees it’s good to switch it out every year or so because salt can get trapped in the spool and cause the spool to corrode. I received a couple older tibors secondhand and the inside of the spools had some pitting and was told the reason was because the backing was never changed.


If that’s the case, the backing is not compromised, just unspool, soak and the respool ...


----------



## dbrady784 (Feb 17, 2014)

efi2712micro said:


> If that’s the case, the backing is not compromised, just unspool, soak and the respool ...


That’s true, I guess some figure why do that when you can go to your local fly shop and get it redone for free or a few buck.


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Can’t argue with that if you can do it for free or a nominal fee. Would do the same. Usually, it costs me between $30 and $50 depending on the reel to get it done hence the DIY ...


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

dbrady784 said:


> I’ve heard regardless of how much use your backing sees it’s good to switch it out every year or so because salt can get trapped in the spool and cause the spool to corrode. I received a couple older tibors secondhand and the inside of the spools had some pitting and was told the reason was because the backing was never changed.


Due to the fact that some of the older reels was more susceptible to that very thing (older tech anodizing or coatings), for my tarpon reels, I got in the habit of unspooling everything after each poon season. The fly line get's pulled off, cleaned really good with a light soapy warm water bath, dried, then a long slow stretch to get all the tighter memory out of the line. Then it get's a healthy coating of whatever dressing I'm using at the time (these days it's silicone), then stored on one of those large hand line fishing spools (8-9"dia.), labeled what the line is and stored.

The backing get's unspooled with a line large spool I have, with a drill bit stuck in it. I'll cut the Bimini and loop off the backing (connecting knot to the fly line). Then I use my little lithium ion B&D portable hand drill and spin off all the backing onto the spool and cut the backing knot off the spool to remove it completely. It's a little tricky to do this, but the easiest way I found to do this is mount the reel on a fly rod butt section piece, on the reel seat. I then place the butt rod section on the kitchen counter pointing towards the kitchen sink, placing my left forearm on the tip of the rod butt section. So with the drag loosened up, with a soft wash cloth wrapped around the backing as the backing is wrapped around the drill spool, with warm water from the faucet running on and soaking the wash cloth, with my right hand working the drill, I'll slowly spin the backing thru the soaking wet cloth (helping to remove any salt on the backing) and slowly spin it on the spool. If it's a reel that seen battle with the backing being ripped thru the saltwater, I'll take another spool rigged the same way and run the line back thru the soaking wet cloth a few times back and forth, to thoroughly rinse out any salt in the backing, which may add to any on-going corrosion issues in the reel. The final run though will get a dry soft cloth wrapped around it, to help remove the moisture off the backing. Once done, that backing I'll dry to let it dry out for a few days before spooling it back on the reel (when the time comes).

Next, I'll then wash and rinse out anything inside the spool, really good, using a wash cloth and a small soft bristle brush to get the stuff out of the corners and hard to reach places in the spool. This is when I'll completely detail and service the reels, giving them all the attention and love that they deserve, weather they have seen battle or not. If, for any reason, there is some corrosion, I'll use either a blue brillo pad on the very light surface corrosion areas or etch the corrosion out of any pitted spots with a little dental tool I have. Then clean and dry it good and dab a little clear acrylic or some Sally Hanson's Hard as Nails on those tiny etched pitting spots, to treat the bare aluminum and then let it fully dry over night. Then the next day, I'll treat the inside of the spool with some liquid Pledge furniture wax, with a soft cloth or spray it with food grade silicone spray, or both. At this point, you can store it like it is or install the backing back on (which I normally do).

So now that your reels have been well cleaned and serviced, I'll take another spool I have rigged up (you'll want 2 spools total for this procedure) and wind the backing on the 2nd spool slowly, running it thru your fingers and visually checking it as you slowly wind it on the second spool, checking it for nicks and abrasions. If it fully checks out, once it's completely on the 2nd spool, then re-tie it on your reel spool and with a soft cloth to run it thru, using tension on the cloth and slowly wind it back on the reel spool, using your reel and use your hand as a levelwind to efficiency wind on all your backing back on the spool with some tension, so the wraps are not loose, but packed on tightly. At that point with the backing now completely installed, for my big reels, I'll re-tie a new Bimini and loop, place it back inside the "cleaned" reel cover and stow it inside the house (not the garage) until next season.

Remember, with all the salt spray and dripping saltwater off your reels and onto the inside of your reel cover, you'll want to make sure you completely wash and rinse out the reel cover(s) after every use, letting it thoroughly dry out for a day or two, before you put it back on the reel. Otherwise, you'll be stowing your reels in a salty damp environment which is setting them up for corrosion issues.

Anyway, this procedure above, is like taking braid off your spinning reels (although there is a different way to do that) and flipping the braid and reeling it back on the spool. It helps to get more life out of your backing and braid doing it this way.

With your regular inshore fly reels, it's a good idea to do the procedure above at least once a year. I usually do it when it's cold in the winter and I'm at the house, bored, with nothing to do, because I don't feel like going out in the cold to go fishing. So it's a good activity that revolves around fly fishing anyway and get's everything ready when Spring comes and your ready to go out and "hit it!" That relieves the worries if your gear is up to the task or not, cause you just went thru it all. 

Same deal with your fly rods. Poon rods get's the TLC it deserves after the season. The rest of the rods get's a thorough cleaning and pampering at least once a year and most likely several times a year.

All this keeps your gear looking great and functioning at their highest level possible, especially when you need it to perform at it's best, when you really need it the most! 

And when it comes to you re-selling them to upgrade to something else, they'll know and can tell it's been well maintained. Or that special reel that you want to keep and pass down to that next generation of kid or grand kid, you'll have peace of mind knowing they got something "Good!" 

Cheers!

Ted Haas


----------



## efi2712micro (Sep 17, 2015)

Backwater said:


> these days it's silicone


What kind of silicon Ted? Using the line manufacturer line dressing but does not seem to do much


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

Of course bones and permit get into backing. 
But on one my Alaska trips i was fishing a river back in nowhere. I hooked something big on a wolly bugger and that fish used the current and its weight to go so far into my backing i tightened down and broke the leader just to save my fly line, no stores where we were

This makes me think about my Tarpon reel that needs the backing changed before i use it this year


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

efi2712micro said:


> What kind of silicon Ted? Using the line manufacturer line dressing but does not seem to do much












I get it at Ace Hardware for under $10 or on ebay or Amazon.


https://www.amazon.com/CRC-03040-Si...55298130&s=gateway&sprefix=crc,aps,180&sr=8-5


----------

